# Sticky  Outbacker's Tech Tips



## campntn

I'm gonna try to keep them arranged in catagories for a quick reference. I will update this as we go, so just post your tips on the end and let me fix em up. It's going great! Thanks for the input and keep em coming.

*Tips needed for:
How to safely get on roof and check it out.*

Thanks,
Mark

*Please don't discuss the tips here, just make a nice clean list.

* Maintenance*

Check the roof sealants AT LEAST twice a year
Check caulking around exterior, lights, outlets, etc.
Keep an eye out for leaks inside
Check water level in battery often
Adjust brakes once a season and test break-away switch at the same time (make sure tow vehicle is unplugged as the reverse voltage may damage the controller)
I pull the hubs, re grease the bearings and install new seals once a year.
Check plumbing fittings for leaks and tighten if loose, I do this about twice a season
Remove outside refridge panel and check for spider webs etc. every month or so.
Inspect axles, springs, and underside. I do it a few times a season
Inspect tires every trip, before and after
I do a general look around for any damage after every trip. Small things like loose caulking or broken screws are easy to repair as I notice them.
Check oil, trans, air pressure in all tires every trip.
-Spray silicone spray on your electrical hookup line. It makes it easier to push in and to pull out.
Do not ignore the camper in the off season. Check it once in a while to catch problems. Critters, leak, branch fall on roof, etc.
You NEED a box with fuses and spare light bulbs in the Outback. 
Don't forget the two fuses for the fridge ... on the back side behind the black cover (screwdriver required to remove).
Use a label maker to post the tire pressue required on a conspicuous place inside the wheel wells. Also post the size of the lugs and the correct torque values for the lugnuts. This not only reminds you, the concientious trailer owner but also reminds the guy you pay to put your new tires on.
Take everything cloth out of the trailer when you winterize it, including mattresses and bolsters. Keep them at home.
Raise antenna a couple of inches in fall to keep leaves from laying underneath. After leaves are done falling, make sure there are no leaves under antenna and under the AC and bathroom vent cover. Ants and bees love making nests in them.

*Camping*

-After the family is in the tv ready to pull out, I close the door and do a complete walk around, testing doors/looking at pins, etc. Making sure all is secure.
Hook up alone (not counting lining up) so only I can forget something
Ready to go, kids in...I walk around entire unit one way, my wife the other way to check entire set up.
-We use a portable buggy thing, Wonderwheels, to take clothes/etc when we load and unload the camper.
-When camping we load our clothes into tubs that stay in the front cabinet. the kids keep theirs in duffle bags in their bunks.
-I installed a shower door to prevent leaks and give more room in the shower. Then, I moved the shower curtain into the hall to provide more privacy for the bunks/kids.
-I put vent cover pillows from camping world in the vents to provide shade in the summer.
-If we have friends in or it's where we don't need it, we temporarily fold up the table and put it into the bunk. More walk around room.
Drive a few blocks ( in a campground, the exit driveway) stop and I repeat the walk around with extra care to recheck hitch assembly. 
When unhooking trailer from TV, I unhook chains last in case chocks were forgotten or not holding. Can only roll the length of chain. 
Arrive at a campsite, before backing in, I get out of the truck and check entire site. Look for anything you do not want to run over. Where are hook ups especially sewer. Since backing up is easy for me, the wife just gets out and stand where I can see her as an extra set of eyes to yell if I am too close to something and where to stop.
Participate in rallies. Friends are priceless.
Shoe Box: We use a single large plastic tub with a tight lid for a shoe box. It sits right outside the door. This keeps us from tripping over shoes and keeps the little ones (and not so little ones) from trakking in more dirt.
Don't level your trailer perfectly. If it rains water will settle and eventually run off, usually right on your head. I typically make the trailer slightly higher in the front and the side where the door is. I also don't level my awning for the same reason.
Keep the hitch locking mechanism well lubricated. There's nothing quite like having to beat the hitch loose from the ball.
Use a small fan to speed the defrosting of the fridge after camping. Thoroughly wipe the interior and the door gaskets with a light solution of Clorox and water to retard mold growth. This is particularly important here in the South East where it isn't unusual to have 100% humidity. One other note, make cleaning the fridge the first thing you start when cleaning up and the last thing you finish. Until the entire fridge reaches temperature equalibrium with the ambient temperature and humidity something is going to sweat. I use a couple of plastic picnic table tablecloth holder thingies to keep the fridge and freezer doors from closing while it is in storage.
Use a fan to circulate air in the trailer. You will be surprised at how much more efficient the heater and airconditioner will be.
Draw propane from only one tank until it is empty. Then switch to the other . That way you only fill one tank at a time and you always have a completely full tank in reserve.
Clean the top of your slide thoroughly prior to closing it. If you don't you will bring leaves and other debrie into the trailer will it will rot and leave you with that "not-so-fresh" smell.
We park our bikes under the slide, as well as anything that might get damp from rain/dew.

*Keep reading this website for advice and observations. These people know their stuff...*


----------



## camping479

Check the roof sealants AT LEAST twice a year
Check caulking around exterior, lights, outlets, etc.
Keep an eye out for leaks inside
Check water level in battery often
Adjust brakes once a season and test break-away switch at the same time (make sure tow vehicle is unplugged as the reverse voltage may damage the controller)
I pull the hubs, re grease the bearings and install new seals once a year.
Check plumbing fittings for leaks and tighten if loose, I do this about twice a season
Remove outside refridge panel and check for spider webs etc. every month or so.
Inspect axles, springs, and underside. I do it a few times a season
Inspect tires every trip, before and after
I do a general look around for any damage after every trip. Small things like loose caulking or broken screws are easy to repair as I notice them.

Mike

If this starts to look good we'll pin it


----------



## tdvffjohn

1...Check oil, trans, air pressure in all tires every trip.

2...Hook up alone (not counting lining up) so only I can forget something

3...Ready to go, kids in...I walk around entire unit one way, my wife the other way to check entire set up.

4...Drive a few blocks ( in a campground, the exit driveway) stop and I repeat the walk around with extra care to recheck hitch assembly.

5...When unhooking trailer from TV, I unhook chains last in case chocks were forgotten or not holding. Can only roll the length of chain.

6...Arrive at a campsite, before backing in, I get out of the truck and check entire site. Look for anything you do not want to run over. Where are hook ups especially sewer. Since backing up is easy for me, the wife just gets out and stand where I can see her as an extra set of eyes to yell if I am too close to something and where to stop.

7...Do not ignore the camper in the off season. Check it once in a while to catch problems. Critters, leak, branch fall on roof, etc.

8...Participate in rallies. Friends are priceless.

9...Raise antenna a couple of inches in fall to keep leaves from laying underneath. After leaves are done falling, make sure there are no leaves under antenna and under the AC and bathroom vent cover. Ants and bees love making nests in them.

10...


----------



## Reverie

1. Shoe Box: We use a single large plastic tub with a tight lid for a shoe box. It sits right outside the door. This keeps us from tripping over shoes and keeps the little ones (and not so little ones) from trakking in more dirt.

2. Don't level your trailer perfectly. If it rains water will settle and eventually run off, usually right on your head. I typically make the trailer slightly higher in the front and the side where the door is. I also don't level my awning for the same reason.

3. Keep the hitch locking mechanism well lubricated. There's nothing quite like having to beat the hitch loose from the ball.

4. Use a small fan to speed the defrosting of the fridge after camping. Thoroughly wipe the interior and the door gaskets with a light solution of Clorox and water to retard mold growth. This is particularly important here in the South East where it isn't unusual to have 100% humidity. One other note, make cleaning the fridge the first thing you start when cleaning up and the last thing you finish. Until the entire fridge reaches temperature equalibrium with the ambient temperature and humidity something is going to sweat. I use a couple of plastic picnic table tablecloth holder thingies to keep the fridge and freezer doors from closing while it is in storage.

5. Use the same fan I mentioned in #4 to circulate air in the trailer. You will be surprised at how much more efficient the heater and airconditioner will be.

6. Draw propane from only one tank until it is empty. Then switch to the other . That way you only fill one tank at a time and you always have a completely full tank in reserve.

7. Clean the top of your slide thoroughly prior to closing it. If you don't you will bring leaves and other debrie into the trailer will it will rot and leave you with that "not-so-fresh" smell.

8. Use a label maker to post the tire pressue required on a conspicuous place inside the wheel wells. Also post the size of the lugs and the correct torque values for the lugnuts. This not only reminds you, the concientious trailer owner but also reminds the guy you pay to put your new tires on.

9. Take everything cloth out of the trailer when you winterize it, including mattresses and bolsters. Keep them at home.

10. Keep reading this website for advice and observations. These people know their stuff...

Reverie
(still learning every day)


----------



## Katrina

Some people won't pack any tools since they have every tool ever made in their truck already (yeah me).
You NEED a box with fuses and spare light bulbs in the Outback.


----------



## LarryTheOutback

Katrina said:


> You NEED a box with fuses and spare light bulbs in the Outback.
> [snapback]58994[/snapback]​


Don't forget the two fuses for the fridge ... on the back side behind the black cover (screwdriver required to remove).


----------



## kymont

Great stuff here!!!

I just posted elsewhere on our new 28RSDS purchase and we have already been attempting to make the same kind of lists. This forum makes it much easier.

As I said in my other post .. Outbackers.com is GREAT!!! It has been a big factor in all of the decisions we've made up the point and I can't tell you how much i appreciate it.

I'm going to be cutting and pasting your advice and lists to print out for our camper notebook.

Doug


----------



## Reverie

Let's bump this again. I'm sure there is plenty of accumulated wisdom we can share with each other.

Reverie


----------



## campntn

Bump time! Good stuff on here.


----------



## GlenninTexas

Tip for PDI and before using the toilet for the first time after setting up.
Check to make sure the gate valve to the blank tank is closed. If its left open, even partially, when you go to dump the next time your going to get dumped on when you pull the endcap off the drain pipe.

P.S. Opening the gate valve slightly ( without pulling the end cap) is a good way to get back at that obnoxious guy that kept everyone awake all night.
















Regards, Glenn


----------



## Scott and Jamie

Thought this would be a good one to bump since spring is around the corner!

I will be starting a list of before, during, and after camping and found some great stuff mentioned above.

Scott


----------



## BullwinkleMoose

All military personnel will relate to this. Remember your vehicle TM and the chapter on PMCS. I made a checklist of items and labeled them; before, during, after, quarterly, annually, and NMC (non-mission capable). I check the items as required by the checklist. If i find a problem that would render it NMC, it doesn't move until that is fixed.


----------



## Mgonzo2u

Check TT batteries, check TV & TT tire pressure, make sure warranty and road service bills are paid up to date.....time to camp.


----------



## navycranes

HOLLY COW









If I did all that stuff I wouldn't have any money or time left over for camping!!









LOL&#8230; I'd just have to take out a second mortgage and camp in the Camping World parking lot so I can buy all the stuff I would constantly be needing to replace.

All kidding aside:

Winterizing and de-winterizing are where most of my periodic maintenance takes place.

My trailer is now 5 years old. I just pulled the wheel bearings for the first time and they looked GREAT. Brakes looked good too. I have grease fittings on my hubs and I give them a shot or tow of grease before every trip. Five years and no wear or damage.

Rubber roof gets cleaned every May when I de-winterize. This will be the last year I can just clean it off. Next year will be a new coat of rubber roof paint and calking.

The first winter I used RV antifreeze to winterize the system, this past year I just used compressed air. Both seemed to work fine.

I'm not sure what the "remove all cloth" is about. We have a complete set of bedding and towels and everything that only leave the trailer long enough to get washed. Never had a problem. We do put a few of those chemical dehydrators in the trailer when it's in winter storage to prevent humidity build up.


----------

